# Medications for DDNOS and OCD



## Scayax (Jan 10, 2021)

Hi everyone,
thank you in advance for answering my question.

I'm a 28 yo male with DDNOS and OCD diagnosed.

I take these medications:
- Escitalopram 20 mg (in the morning)
- Lamotrigine 200 mg (2 x 100 mg) 
- Pregabalin 150 mg (2 x 75 mg) 
- Cariprazine 1.5 mg (at night) 
- Clonazepam 2 mg (at night)

I would like to ask you an advice about this therapy.
What do you think about?

I know you are not doctors, but I would like a second opinion or some suggestion from you according to your drug treatment.

My main symptoms are mental rumination and, obvioulsy, depersonalization. These are difficult to manage.

Thank you very much 
Best


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

well i take sertralin/zoloft in the morning (250mg) and olanzapine/zyprexa at night (7.5mg) and it helps me EXTREMELY . in fact i am almost normal lol


----------



## Scayax (Jan 10, 2021)

Hi! Thank you for your reply. I had taken either sertraline (200 mg in the morning) or olanzapine (till 20 mg at bedtime), but sertraline didn’t work and olanzapine gave me extra weight and constipation


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

Scayax said:


> Hi! Thank you for your reply. I had taken either sertraline (200 mg in the morning) or olanzapine (till 20 mg at bedtime), but sertraline didn't work and olanzapine gave me extra weight and constipation


then i would try seroquel / quetiapine . because in my experience people who dont tolerate zyprexa tolerate seroquel and vice versa . but ask your doc if seroquel would be a good idea


----------



## Scayax (Jan 10, 2021)

Ok, I will ask for quetiapine. Many thanks


----------



## Saschasascha (Dec 17, 2015)

Check out Clomipramine (Anafranil). Golden standard for OCD and brought remission in some people with DP/DR as well.


----------



## Scayax (Jan 10, 2021)

Ok, thank you!


----------

